# Yellow mako



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

View Advert


*Yellow mako*

*
Orient Mako Yellow
*



> I've been looking for a yellow Mako for some months and no luck. I've seen one on 'watchyouseek' forum but I'm not a member, it's also 12000 miles away and...
> 
> Condition would ideally be mint, but if not, and it's priced low, I would be willing so sacrifice a new black mako to recase that yellow dial  For a mint watch I'm willing to pay the going rate no problem.





*Advertiser*

mrbarry



*Date*

15/03/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£300.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

